
Ask HN: Do you remember Library Class? - losteverything
Part of the rotation ( industrial arts, home ec, keyboarding (music))<p>Learning the card catalogue, Dewey decimal system, how to use microfiche, film strips, difference between non fiction and fiction<p>And asking why would anyone want to be a librarian
======
jetti
Never had an actual class for this but in elementary school we would learn how
to use the card catalog and the dewey decimal system and all that. We maybe
went down a few times and that was it.

------
5bolts
i remember the class, but not a lot of its content.

oddly enough we still use microfiche in my industry (banking, although its
phasing out as images mature)

